# (SC) American Water Spaniel Stud



## David McCracken

UH HRCH Carolina's Duck Gumbo WDS "Gumbo"
HRCH at 20 months
UH at 20 months
Youngest AWS to earn WDX (Working Dog Excellent....11 months)
Youngest AWS to earn WDS (Working Dog Superior.....31 months)
Hips=OFA "Good", Eyes CERF Normal, Heart=OFA Normal, Excellent disposition
Born 8/10/07 42.8 pounds Curly Chocolate coat with no white
Has sired one litter of 8 very nice pups
Contact: David McCracken, (803) 983-0567 or (803) 494-3622


----------

